# any BBQ Caterers in the Lexington and Louisville, KY areas?  We get triple booked from time to time.



## workoutchamp (Jul 28, 2011)

any BBQ Caterers in the Lexington, KY and Louisville, KY areas?  We can do double cooks, but we also get triple booked from time to time and need a catering company to sub-contract under us.

If you know of anyone.... Only experienced caterers with their own rig please.

http://LuckyDogBBQ.comhttp://LuckyDogBBQ.com


----------



## shiz-nit (Jul 29, 2011)

workoutchamp said:


> any BBQ Caterers in the Lexington, KY and Louisville, KY areas?  We can do double cooks, but we also get triple booked from time to time and need a catering company to sub-contract under us.
> 
> If you know of anyone.... Only experienced caterers with their own rig please.
> 
> http://LuckyDogBBQ.comhttp://LuckyDogBBQ.com


We are just getting started up but in the last few weeks we have landed 3 gigs and they went smooth and we will be doing a wedding shower this weekend for 120 to 130. I am new on the forum but check out my past food post.


----------

